# New Addition To The Family



## Richard Schollar (May 8, 2007)

My third child was born Sunday night after a reasonably short labour.  She's a cutie and has what are quite possibly the most piercing screams I've ever heard when she wants feeding.

I keep telling myself that the sleepless nights are good for me...


----------



## Oorang (May 8, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Joe4 (May 8, 2007)

Congrats Richard!

I have two little ones of my own, and my daily desk calendar had a very fitting quote today, courtesy of Ray Romano:

_"Everyone should have kids.  They are the greatest joy in the world.  But they are also terrorists.  You'll realize this as soon as they are born, and they start using sleep deprivation to break you."_


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 8, 2007)

Next shout is mine


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Guys 

She's been asleep for nearly the entire day - I hope she doesn't fall into the pattern of sleep during the day/scream all night long!


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 8, 2007)

FINE, Richard !!!
Now you can answer questions 24 hours around the clock.


----------



## Greg Truby (May 8, 2007)

Congratulations! [<sup>16</sup>] Obviously the happiest days of my life were the days my children were born.  But I must say that the days (a) when they started sleeping through the night and (b) when they were pottie trained to the point where we could go out to eat or to the store w/o a diaper (believe you call them "nappies") bag rank pretty high on my list of favorites.

Right now they're both at that magical age between toddler and teenager and I'm just enjoying the ride. I'm praying for a tail wind that'll carry me maybe another two years before we hit teenage turbulence.  

So, enjoy the caffeine buzz you'll be on while trying to stumble through the sleep-deprived zombiehood that will be you for the next bit (I liken it to six Final-Exams weeks in a row). [To me the greatest miracle on this Earth are children that are eleven months apart.  How anyone would have the energy is beyond my comprehension.]  So, at the risk of redundancy: <font face="Verdana" size="+1" color="violet" style="background: url(http://www.balloondoggies.com/vonpookie/misc/sparkle.gif)">Congratulations!!!</font> <s> [Kristy's sig no longer sparkles, and I can't recall how to do the sparklies w/o doing the "view code" thing and examining the HTML in her sig, so sorry, no glitter.]</s>[Thanks Erik :wink:]


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 8, 2007)

let me try to sparkle
<font face="Courier New" size="+1" color="blue" style="background: url(http://www.balloondoggies.com/vonpookie/misc/sparkle.gif)">WELCOME little CUTIE !!!!</font>
(not addressed to you, Greg, but to the little child)

EDIT:
wow, isn't it cute?


----------



## Smitty (May 8, 2007)

Congratulations Richard!

3 eh?  I wonder how my wife does it with one!

Smitty


----------



## Lewiy (May 8, 2007)

Congratulations Richard!!

I notice that you only had one post on Sunday, should we attribute this to the little one, or the board outage???


```
Sub SleeplessNights()
Dim Baby As Object, Wife As Object, Dad As Object
Dim Sleep As Variant
Dim Miracle As Boolean

Set Dad = ThisFather
If Baby.Scream < Wife.Tiredness Then
    Dad(Sleep).Value = 0
    Else
        Wife.Scream = Baby.Scream
        Dad(Sleep).Value = 0
End If
If Dad(Sleep).Value <> 0 Then
    Miracle = True
End If
End Sub
```

All the best!


----------



## Domski (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations. I'll think about you when I'm having a lie in on Saturday morning  :wink: 

Dom


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 9, 2007)

Richard,

rereading this topic TITLE

seems a bit like Excelitis or Guruisme
New _Addition _To The Family

normal people   would just write
New *Child *in the Family

anyway enjoy !!


----------



## Greg Truby (May 9, 2007)

> ...normal people   would just write
> New *Child *in the Family...
> ~e.v.g.



An interesting obversation, Erik.  While I can't speak for the U.K.  Over here in 'merica the phrase "new addition to the family" would be more common than "new child in the family".   Indeed, I don't think I've ever heard that.  "New *baby* in the family" would be the more likely alternative.  The subtle implication of using "child" in this specific instance would be that the new family member is indeed a *child* and not a *baby* and one would probably receive the impression that the family had adopted a child in the 2-10 age range.


----------



## NateO (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations, Richard!


----------



## Von Pookie (May 9, 2007)

> <s> [Kristy's sig no longer sparkles, and I can't recall how to do the sparklies w/o doing the "view code" thing and examining the HTML in her sig, so sorry, no glitter.]</s>



Oh. Yeah, that thing. I no longer have access to that FTP site--and I have no idea how long the files that are there will be kept. Could be deleted at any time (or never, I have no idea what they're doing). So until I upload it somewhere else, I just took it out of my sig.


----------



## onlyadrafter (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations Richard, and your good lady!

Greg



> To me the greatest miracle on this Earth are children that are eleven months apart. How anyone would have the energy is beyond my comprehension.



A friend of mine and his wife, have two sets of twins 10 months apart!


----------



## ExcelChampion (May 9, 2007)

Congratulation, Richard.  I wish the best for you and your family!


----------



## mortgageman (May 10, 2007)

> My third child was born Sunday night after a reasonably short labour.  She's a cutie and has what are quite possibly the most piercing screams I've ever heard when she wants feeding.
> 
> I keep telling myself that the sleepless nights are good for me...



1) Mazel Tov!

2) resonably short to YOU or to your WIFE? :wink:


----------



## Greg Truby (May 10, 2007)

Richǻrd,

Don't know 'bout over yonder, but 'round these parts the hospitals got themselves a nice racket where they charge you a ridiculously high fee to take a pic & post it on their website so's you can share w/ friends and family.  Should British hospitals do the same, by all means give us a peek at the wee lass. :wink:

<hr />
@ Drafter -->  (in about a 36 point font)


----------



## Oorang (May 10, 2007)

What's the difference between Richǻrd and Richard?


----------



## Greg Truby (May 10, 2007)

> What's the difference between Richǻrd and Richard?
> ~oorang


*Richard* is a sleep-deprived chap located in Basingstoke, Hampshire who bears an unfortunate resemblance to a parsnip and is presently trying to remember whether he was just heading to the loo or was he coming back.

*Richǻrd,* on the other hand, is a well-known figure in international ballroom dance competitions, holds the world speed record in drag racing, was captain of the UK's olympic powerlifting team in Athens, is an alternate on England's World Cup team and, if rumors are correct, Daniel Craig was quoted as saying "Richǻrd was my inspiration for my portrayal of James Bond in _Casino Royale_".


----------



## brian.wethington (May 10, 2007)

> > What's the difference between Richǻrd and Richard?
> > ~oorang
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care who you are that is funny!

Congrats Richard!


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 10, 2007)

> *Richǻrd,* on the other hand, is a well-known figure in international ballroom dance competitions, holds the world speed record in drag racing, was captain of the UK's olympic powerlifting team in Athens, is an alternate on England's World Cup team and, if rumors are correct, Daniel Craig was quoted as saying "Richǻrd was my inspiration for my portrayal of James Bond in _Casino Royale_".



Ah that made me laugh!!     

Thank you everyone for your kind words 

Baby Madeleine has fallen into a routine of being virtually comatose during the day and utterly wide awake (and screaming, naturally) during the night.  C'est la vie...


----------



## RichardS (May 11, 2007)

Best come and migrate to Australia then, Richard, and she'll be sleeping at the right times.

I work in a Hospital, and we ask permission to be allowed to publish new babies photos on our web-site, not charge people. It's a good PR excercise.

Anyhow, congratulations, and good luck with everything. If she's screaming, there's a good chance she's very healthy, and that's always something to be thankful for.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Greg Truby (May 11, 2007)

So, that's a no on the pic, then. 
Set objGregsReaction = <font size=144>(</font>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<font size=144>)</font>


----------



## Oorang (May 11, 2007)

Well if your gonna CRY about it...


----------



## Andrew Fergus (May 11, 2007)

Well done to Mrs Schollar and nice choice of name! (my young niece is also named Madeleine)

Congratulations to Richard too but I think you had the easy part......


Andrew


----------



## mortgageman (May 11, 2007)

> Well done to Mrs Schollar and nice choice of name! (my young niece is also named Madeleine)
> 
> Congratulations to Richard too but I think you had the easy part......
> 
> ...



To Borrow a line from the movie "Casino" - It was his pleasure


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 12, 2007)

> To Borrow a line from the movie "Casino" - It was his pleasure



Gene - didn't realise you knew my wife  

I certainly did get it easy - childbirth looks (and sounds) painful...


----------



## mortgageman (May 12, 2007)

> > To Borrow a line from the movie "Casino" - It was his pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> Gene - didn't realise you knew my wife



Now which one of the Mrexcel'ers blabbed?


----------



## steve case (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! 

I have three, and two of them are computer programmers  Arrgh!


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 19, 2007)

Well Greg, not the clearest thumbnail I grant, but the new baby is the cute little one resting on my chest


----------



## Oorang (May 19, 2007)

Awww so cute and fuzzy!


----------



## NBVC (May 20, 2007)

.. a little late....but better late than never....

Congratulations to you Richard...from Canada....


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Greg Truby (May 21, 2007)

> Well Greg, not the clearest thumbnail I grant, but the new baby is the cute little one resting on my chest



Still cool.  Actually, it always makes me stop and ponder in amazement, just how much information can be contained in a wee 90×90 stamp-sized picture due to one's mind "filling in" all sorts of information based on just hints of things.  Thanks fer the pic.  And, again, congratulations to the Schollar clan.


----------



## shades (May 21, 2007)

Indeed, congrats. Always interesting with a youngin' around.


----------



## Oaktree (May 21, 2007)

3rd child!  

You and your wife are outnumbered now---hope you're good at playing zone defense   

Congrats, Richard.


----------



## Peter_SSs (May 22, 2007)

I'm also way late off the mark here but hearty congratulations to the Schollar family    

I'll bet the other two little ones are pretty excited about it at the moment too!

Cheers Richard, I think I'll go and have a couple of these in celebration..   (any excuse will do)


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 22, 2007)

> I'm also way late off the mark here


you should really spend less time in the "Excel Questions" forum
here in the Lounge it's about real life


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 22, 2007)

Peter, Matt, Shades, Greg (again!) - Thank you


----------



## Peter_SSs (May 22, 2007)

> > I'm also way late off the mark here
> 
> 
> you should really spend less time in the "Excel Questions" forum
> here in the Lounge it's about real life


You're probably right Erik. I will have to discipline myself to visit the Lounge more often. It's a pity I can't get a coffee here to enjoy at the same time.


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 22, 2007)

Peter,

About the coffee: if you ever get in the neighbourhood, I'll offer you my hospicoffeetality.


----------



## Peter_SSs (May 22, 2007)

> Peter,
> 
> About the coffee: if you ever get in the neighbourhood, I'll offer you my hospicoffeetality.


Thank you Erik, I will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 22, 2007)

Hey Erik, Peter

The Sith Lord (Truby) can only have 1 topic-misdirection Apprentice (and that's me!!) - stop practising the Force in my thread and hone your abilities elsewhere 




(for the record - just kidding guys.  Please continue )


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 22, 2007)

It was not really off-topic, but close to the subject: it's all family-stuff: babys, visits, coffee, thee, etcetera ...
I'll tell you when Peter is here: you can join us for the coffee


----------



## pbt (Jun 3, 2007)

Congratulations Richard.

I may not be a regular poster on the Lounge, but I do read read quite often.  And I just love the fact that sombody has received the best gift available.

Your journey with the kids (3) has just started.  

The crying at night, the scrapes and bruises, the trips to the school for conferences, trying to teach them the "right" way, the "one on one" discussions with each one of them, etc.  *Enjoy it,* because before you know it they will be grown and gone.

In my opinion, having kids is the best thing that can happen between a husband and wife.  Not only do you teach them, but they teach you.  This you will learn as time goes by.

*The best part of all of this is in the future.* 

They will produce grandchildren for you which will bring a different spark in your life, which at this time you have no idea what it's like.  

And then if the grandchildren produce children.  Then you enter a whole new world.  

Speaking from experience, I know that my actions and attitudes towards life have changed drastically.

*FWIW* I have 8 kids,  17 grand children, 3 G. grand children

So much for my say 

Congradulations, non the less

Harry


----------

